# my PPD



## xBruce88x (Nov 10, 2009)

My current PPD according to FAHmon is about 1100-1200. is this a good or bad score for my system?


----------



## gaximodo (Nov 10, 2009)

Whole rig? Or just that CPU? Folding? Crunching?


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 10, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> My current PPD according to FAHmon is about 1100-1200. is this a good or bad score for my system?



You must be talking about your WCG PPD.

I saw you pop up on the top 10 daily PPD Free-DC stats and you got 32K+ yesterday. Great job! You'll be shooting up the ranks. Welcome to TPU folding and crunching.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 10, 2009)

haha that's someone helping me get my points back i lost when i joined the folding team i bet. nah just this one rig. 1100-1200 folding.


----------



## angelkiller (Nov 10, 2009)

CPU or GPU?

You can fold on both. The 9600 GT will probably get ~3500 ppd. That's how much my 9600 GSO gets.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 10, 2009)

gpu. 

its gpu folding, i set it up to use the gpu in the console when i downloaded the file. i wouldn't be surprised if the 4x pci-e is the cause of it...

I also just added the same system to the WCG  and my laptop as well 

the laptop has a Celeron (i know...) 520 1.6ghz. i plan to upgrade to a lower end core2duo. it currently has 1.5gb ram, and the poor old i945gma


----------



## niko084 (Nov 10, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> CPU or GPU?



Give an idea an E5200 2.5ghz at stock clock will yield about 300ppd folding.

I stopped wasting my time folding with cpu's and set them for WCG and let the GPU's fold.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 10, 2009)

oh yea... the 9600gso has more cores too... i think... that's another reason why it's probably ahead


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 10, 2009)

My 9600GSO with 96 shaders will get 4400PPD on a 353 point work unit (shaders at 1782 MHz).  The 9600GT should get around 3500 PPD.  W1zzard used to include folding performance with video card reviews:  here's an old one that lists both the 9600GSO (96 shader) and 9600GT  http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Leadtek/GeForce_GTX_260_Extreme_Plus/20.html

Edit:  Also have a Xeon 5130 (dual core 2GHz) that puts out 1500PPD folding with a virtual machine, and a 9800GT on a 4x slot that puts out 5400 PPD on a 353 wu with the shaders at 1620 MHz.  So the 4x slot doesn't really hinder folding performance.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2009)

You should be getting a lot more than that, please download and install FAHMon and give us a screenshot of it.  Setup instructions are available on the FAHMon website, but it's pretty self-explanatory


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 11, 2009)

that's what i used to tell you the PPD, but here's a shot. BTW i have it set to accept the larger projects i think (>10MB or something like that, i set in console at setup)...












I used to get MUCH better results, I think someone pulled up my folding history for before when i joined the folding team and i was doing MUCH better with the same system config. (except i have a 500GB HDD instead of a 160sata and 160IDE). Is there something up with the latest batch of drivers?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> that's what i used to tell you the PPD, but here's a shot. BTW i have it set to accept the larger projects i think (>10MB or something like that, i set in console at setup)...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30514&stc=1&d=1257929592
> 
> ...


Open of GPU-Z and get us a screenshot of that, it's possible that the card is running at lower clocks because you aren't gaming.  For WCG, go to Advanced view, you get more info on what it is running and it crunches faster (not really sure why, but it does).  It appears that you have WCG set to use 60% of the CPU time, go to Advanced-->Preferences and enter 100 in the "Use at most xxx% of CPU time"


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 11, 2009)

You might need to go into your folding configuration setup and change your core priority to the slightly higher setting.  In the server running the virtual machine, I have to do this or my GPU sees a big hit in its PPD.

Edit:  This won't impact your crunching or CPU folding much at all, it's just that those two will starve out the GPU from the few CPU clock cycles it needs if not set up correctly.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 11, 2009)

yea i left the cpu usage to like, %25 b/c i figured it really didn't need it since it was a *GPU* client. i set it to %80 

I also went and change the cpu usage to %100 for WCG

EDIT: For a while it was showing 2900PPD, but now it has gone back down to 1200...

I had closed it while it was at 2900 to edit the config file and set the usage to %100 to see if that would help even more, but now it won't go higher than 1200. So i set it back to %80 and its still the same thing.






Also, what does it mean when the square is Yellow and what does the "*"  next to the PPD number mean?

EDIT: nvm its back up to 2900 something PPD . I guess it just takes a while to get to that point.






Still wondering about the star next to the PPD though


----------

